# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cili libër ju ka mbetur në mendje?

## MtrX

Pershendetje te gjitheve ju qe merrni pjese ne kete nenforum. Meqenese tema tjeter i ka kaluar 160 postet, dhe mbase do behet e ngarkuar nqs vazhdon aty, po hap teme te re per vazhdimin e diskutimit ne lidhje me:
Cili liber iu ka mbetur ne mendje? 
(ideja fillestare kur hapa temen e pare ishte qe te postoheshin tituj librash me karakter filozofik, po mbase mire eshte te postohet cfaredo libri qe na ka mbetur ne mendje  :buzeqeshje: . 
Ok, shpresoj ta vazhdojme diskutimin tone, ne lidhje me librat qe jane aq terheqes...

Per veten time, kam filluar te lexoj nje liber nga Nice, qe titullohet "Njerezore, gjithcka shume njerezore". Kete liber Nice e ka ndare ne thenie te shkurtra, dhe te gjata ne lidhje me gjera te ndryshme. Nuk kam lexuar shume deri tani, por duket interesant. Do mundohem te gjej kohe per ta lexuar te gjithe kete liber, dhe pastaj do postoj prape ketu  :shkelje syri: 
MtrX

----------


## velsa

Pershendetje MtrX,

mbasi qe tema ka te beje me filozofi atehere mund te them qe jane dy libra filozofik, qe me kane mbetur ne mendje:

1. " Bota e Sofise" ( Sophie's world) nga Jostein Gaarder: nje liber i mrekullueshem, ku 3000 vjet filozofie  te permbledhura ne nje udhetim interaktivo- fascinues, panderpre zgjojne kërsherinë e lexuesit. Gjate ketij udhetimi lexuesi njoftohet me figurat me te ndritura dhe te shquara nga filozofia, duke filluar nga antika e lashte greke, me Sokratin deri te filozofia moderne, me Sartren. Ky liber, sipas meje arrijne ta beje filozofine me te kapshme e me interesante,per ata lexues qe lexojne me rralle vepra filozofike.

2. Princi ( Il Principe ) i Machiavelit: mbi "mizorine" dhe "butesine"--kjo veper si thelb trajton pyetjen " Nje burrështetas, duhet ta duam apo ti frikesohemi ?"


Edhe paradokset stoiciane te Cicero-s me kane lene pershtypje:

1. Moral worth is the only good-- Vlera morale eshte e vetmja 'pasuri'
2. Virtue is sufficiant for happiness-- Ndershmeria te mjafton te jesh i lumtur
3. All sins and virtues are equal-- Te gjitha mekatet dhe ndershmerite jane te barabarta
4. Every fool is insane-- Cdo budalla eshte i çmendur
5. Only the wise man is really free-- Vetëm njeriu i ditur eshte vertet  i lire
6. Only the wise man is really rich-- Vetëm njeriu i ditur eshte vertet i pasur
( kerkoj ndjese per perkthimin ndoshta jo-adekuat, por se paku u mundova)

Me respekte
Velsa

----------


## christina54

Saga  e Forsajtve e XHON GORSUORTH
NJe roman me shum personazhe dhe karakteret e secilit paraqiten ne menyr origjinale.Esht edhe mjaft filozofik.

----------


## MtrX

> _Postuar më parë nga velsa_ 
> *Pershendetje MtrX,
> 
> mbasi qe tema ka te beje me filozofi atehere mund te them qe jane dy libra filozofik, qe me kane mbetur ne mendje:
> 
> 1. " Bota e Sofise" ( Sophie's world) nga Jostein Gaarder: nje liber i mrekullueshem, ku 3000 vjet filozofie  te permbledhura ne nje udhetim interaktivo- fascinues, panderpre zgjojne kërsherinë e lexuesit. Gjate ketij udhetimi lexuesi njoftohet me figurat me te ndritura dhe te shquara nga filozofia, duke filluar nga antika e lashte greke, me Sokratin deri te filozofia moderne, me Sartren. Ky liber, sipas meje arrijne ta beje filozofine me te kapshme e me interesante,per ata lexues qe lexojne me rralle vepra filozofike.
> 
> 2. Princi ( Il Principe ) i Machiavelit: mbi "mizorine" dhe "butesine"--kjo veper si thelb trajton pyetjen " Nje burrështetas, duhet ta duam apo ti frikesohemi ?"
> *


Falemnderit per pjesemarrjen velsa, 
E vleresoj shume, dhe bie ne nje mendje me ty persa i perket librave qe ke zgjedhur si me te bukurit.
Nqs do te hapesh temen e pare: Cili liber iu ka mbetur ne mendje? (se kjo teme eshte vazhdimi), do vesh re se postimi im i pare ne ate teme ka qene ne lidhje me librin Sophie's World. Nje mjeshteri  e rralle e autorit Skandinav. Ky liber ka bere aq impresion ne mua ne kohen kur e kam lexuar dhe vazhdon te jete nje nga librat me te mire qe kam lexuar ndonjehere. HIstoria eshte aq terheqese sa nuk te le te shkeputesh per shume kohe nga libri, pa marre vesh se cfare ndodh ne vazhdim. Eshte me te vertete liber i realizuar, edhe artistikisht, edhe nga ana informative, kur ben fjale per 3000 vjet histori filozofie, dituria me e larte e njerezimit.
Me sa mbaj mend ne hyrje te librit ishte nje thenie nga Gete:
Nqs nuk di sadopak per 2000 vjet histori filozofie, atehere jeton kot. --- dicka e tille me duket ishte...
Edhe per librin tjeter nuk mundem te rri pa bere nje koment te vockel, Makiaveli gjeniu i shkences politike, mbase konsiderohet nje nga mendjet me te mbrapshta e dredharake, po ama vetem fati mundi ta sfidonte ate, nuk pati asnjehere pushtetin qe kishte deshiruar, dhe asnjehere nuk mundi ta shfaqte "talentin" e tij per politike dhe diplomaci.
Bie shume dakort me gjithcka postove velsa, pergezime per idete e perbashketa qe kemi...  :buzeqeshje:  vertet qe keto libra ia vlejne barra qerane, dhe mbeten ne mendje per kohe te gjate...

gjithe te mirat,
MtrX

----------


## leci

Pershendetje Mtrx
Kohet e fundit me dhuruan nje liber te çuditshem.
Bob Briner-Jesus si manager
Mesimet e Jesus per bisnesin e sotem modern

Kush eshte manager me imadh i te gjithe koherave,kush ka pasur numrin me te madh te personave qe ndjekin mesimet e tij?
Te konsiderojme jetegjatesine-akoma mbas 2000 vjetesh ndjekim mesimet e tij
Pasurine-pa misure
Numri i personave qe e ndjekin- i pafund
Punetoret-ishin gati te jipnin jeten per managerin Jesus
Sot Jesus mbreteron si me i madhi manager qe historia e njerezimit njeh. 

leci

----------


## Klajdi03

1) Parerga and Paralipomena, vol 1 &2-- nga Arthur Schopenhauer
2)Emotion, Reason, and the Human Brain--nga Antonio R. Damasio
3)Sophie's World

----------


## Hyllien

Kohet e fundit ... 
The Tao of Physics - Fritjof Capra

----------


## miri

Ju filozofa keni harruar librat me te cmueshem ne filozofi, megjithese renditen nder librat me te veshtire per tu kuptuar.

1.  "Critique of pure reason"- Emanuel Kant nje nder filozofet me te medhenj qe njeh bota perbledh ne kete liber shkencen natyrore nga 0 deri tek infinity.  Jane thjeshte mendimet e tij jo te bazuara tek Newton.  Nje liber klasik me te vertete nga 1-10 do i jap 11.  Kur po lexoja biografine e Albert Einstein ai shkruante se ishte magjepsur pas filozofeve si Kant qe kur ishte 13 vjec dhe permendete kete liber diku.

2.  "Surely you're joking Mr. Feynman!"-Richard Feynman nje nga shkencetaret, fizikantet me popullore qe njeh bota.  Profesor ne Caltech i cili tregon per jeten e tij.  Liber magjeps.  Shkence, humor, hidherim gjithcka ka ky liber.  Tregon per jeten e tij qe kur ishte student ne MIT dhe levizi tek Los Alamos laboratory.  Me shume lexoni librin vete ju premtoj se do te keni nje kohe shume te kendshme.  

Keta dy libra qe jane nje nder librat qe me kane pelqyer me shume mua.

Tao of Physics e kam lexuar por eshte me shume fizike dhe jo te kete opinionet e tjereve.  Ka libra shume me te mira se kjo si psh. "In search of Shrodinger's cat... Quantum Physics." Liber magjeps gjithashtu por eshte me shume i drejtuar drejt fizikes dhe jo filozofise te kete mendimet e nje personi.  Tao of Physics eshte dhe ne kazaa nese dikush don ta lexoje por keni Lectures of Richard Feynman atje gjithashtu qe jane me miljona here me te mira  :buzeqeshje: .

Pershendetje,

Nese dikush mundohet te shkruaje sa me shume ne liber qe ta beje sa me te lehte per tu lexuar ai nuk e kupton se e ben librin vetem me te komplikuar, ne anen tjeter dikush qe shkruan dy rrjeshta nuk tregon asgje rreth librit.  Pra nje liber i mire mund te tregohet  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Ryder

Permbledhje te veprave te Freudit. Meqe esht quajtur filozof dhe psikolog me shum se shkencetar ose mjek, ze vend rehat ketu, por paradoksalisht vete fakti se "filozofia" e tij bazohet ne shkence dhe mjekesi, me intereson me shum se filozofia e mirefillte e bazuar ne mendim te lire.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Faust,
Faust,
dhe perseri Faust!

----------


## good devil

libri qe mka bere me shume pershtypje mua eshte:

                       Beyond good and evil - 

                     nga Friedrich Nietzsche (genuis)

ky liber te ndryshon pikpamjen e botes - dhe opinjonet qe keni per boten

----------


## Fjala e drejte

"Kriza e botes bashkohore"
------------------------------------- Rene Gueno

----------


## Naya

Vetem nje liber me ka bere pershtypje vertete te madhe, me shume nga cdo liber tjeter. SPIRITO LIBERO i Rosemary Altea. Tregon per historite e saj si nje medium dhe kontaktet me boten e te vdekurve. Pervec se eshte nje liber shume impresionant eshte edhe me fame boterore, i perkthyer ne shume gjuhe. 
Sinqerisht qe me ka bere te mendoj ndryshe per shume gjera...por s'guxoj ta rilexoj pasi me fut friken me historite reale qe pershkruhen nga vete autorja.

----------


## Reina

As I lay Dying- Faulkner

Shkruar ne kohen qe quhet Modernizimi, shume liber i confuzuar, me duket sikur thjesht eshte shkruar ta lexosh po jo ta kuptosh, eshte i ndare  ne 15 pjese, cdo karakter flet nga pikepamja e tyre, ne kohen qe po varrosin nenen e tyre, eshte dhe nje pjese kur po flet nena.  Me vertete kam ndjere nje "frustruation" kur e kam lexuar, me ngriti nervat, mezi sa e mbarova.

----------


## Ermali-AL.....

Me pelqen te lexoj   librin e FREUDit   praktika e psihanalizes  , dhe e pa vetedishmia   sa here aroj  ndonje  keshille .

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Anabelke, Faulkner eshte mjaft i thelle, nje nga me te miret e letersise amerikane.  Nje influence e fuqishme pertej kufijve te vendit te vet.

Shpresoj te te kete pelqyer disi, ose te pakten, ta pelqesh me vone!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hyllien

> per temen: kam ndermend te filloj Zarathustren...


Padyshim nje nga librat me te medhenj qe ka pare njerezimi. Nje veper madhore. Te sugjeroj te lexosh perkthimin e Walter Kauffman i cili mbahet dhe me i miri. Gjithmone do ishte nje plus i jashtzakonshem njohja e gjuhes Gjermane per nje studim dhe lexim sa me te kendshem te keti libri. Un pata fat qe kisha nje mesues qe kishte mbaruar ne gjermani per filozofi tek po lexoja kete liber, qe me ndihmoi dhe tek disa seksione kyce qe megjithmend qene te veshtira per tu kuptuar, sepse perndryshe, po nuk i kaperceve dot bie ne gracken e komenteve te tipit "vdekje", "nihilizem", "rracizem" etj etj etj... gje qe bie pjesa me e madhe e lexuesve, qe me pas mundohet tja uli vlerat keti njeriu te madh.

Komentet e Jungut jane mjafte te vlefshme nese do ti kesh duke lexuar ate, ose me mire edhe mbas leximit. Ne librari mund ti gjesh pasi ti blesh jane ca te shtrenjta. Ka disa edicione, nga 20 dollar e deri ne 250 qe eshte komplet seminaret e tij mbi kete veper dhe komente te ndryshme.

Nje liber tjeter qe do te sugjeroja do ishte ...
*NIETZSCHE´S TEACHING
An Interpretation of "Thus Spoke Zarathustra"
nga Laurence Lampert 1989
378 faqe
ISBN 0-300-04430-5* .
Nje tjeter website qe mund te te ndihmoj do ishte 
http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/nietzsche/
ka nje bibliografi te pasur ne fund per veprat e tij ku mund te gjesh dicka dhe per Zarathustren.
==============================

Un sapo mbarova se lexuari(me ne fund komplet, se gjithmone copa copa  :buzeqeshje:  ) 
A theory of Justice, nga John Rawls
gjithashtu dhe Mind Tools, qe eshte nje liber i vjeter qe flet per llogjiken matematike dhe lojra te ndryshme me karakter matematik.

Pres te filloj te lexoj nje koleksion te madh veprash, kryesisht komente te ndryshme mbi Nietzschen dhe Idealizmin Gjerman, qe i kam gjetur apo fotokopjuar neper database te ndryshme apo libra ne bibloteke.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

"Death's Dimensions: A Psychotic Space Opera" nga Victor Koman

----------


## AuGuSt_

Ditari Anna Frank

----------


## spirobeg

"te poshteruar e te fyer" Dostojevski
"eugen onjegini " Pushkini

----------

